
Writing Systems by Language - wglb
https://www.omniglot.com/writing/langalph.htm
======
Normille
Thanks for this. I'd not come across that site before. Lots of interesting
stuff. I've added it to my bookmarks for future reference.

[Tell whoever designed it though that the 1990s ended a while back!]

